
How Mark Zuckerberg’s Altruism Helps Himself - ericthor
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-mark-zuckerbergs-altruism-helps-himself
======
faceyspacey
I was gonna say "Autism" lol. I thought's what the title was at first. But
more importantly, did you see that video with his Wife--dude this guy is
practically on the spectrum. Listen to the last words that come out of his
mouth and how awkward it was.

"She [his daughter] and everyone in her generation really should be able to
live much better lives than we can in all these ways. And I hope that--not
just our child--everyone in our community has an opportunity to go on and have
an even bigger impact in the world...[pause, awkward learned grin, as if he
just said something witty and profound] I think she'll get there."

Where "there" is unbeknownst to me, but Zuck sure seems to be proud of his
witticism. For me though, i see right through the campiness for what it truly
is: Zuck trying so hard to be appealing as a person (socially) while also
being a thought-leader of sorts, but just missing the mark, and as a result
making him look like a phony. Acting things out is fine, but if it can't be
easily believed, it usually means the actor doesn't believe it, which usually
means their heart isn't in it. I don't buy that Zuck's heart is really in it,
in short.

